# Heat shielding?



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok I'm looking for options for shielding the heat from the exhaust on my Kodiak's snorkels... so far I've found this... 

http://www.jegs.com/i/Taylor/895/2590/10002/-1?parentProductId=946133

what do you guys think?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

looks pretty decent, I would just make sure that the area that it's going to stuck to is super clean. When you get stick on accessories for your pick-up they give you thoughts alcohol whips to clean the area they seem to do the trick.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm planning to wrap the snorkel pipes with it where they get near the exhaust pipe. The CVT intake snorkel runs right next to the exhaust pipe, and it melted it after only 5 minutes idling... so I'm gonna re-run it with a few extra bends to get it as far away from the pipe as possible, and I'm gonna try to wrap it with some heat shielding tape.. found this stuff at O'reilly... and my local store has it in stock.. so I guess I'll try it out... it's a lot cheaper than the first one!

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/DEI0/010408.oap?keyword=heat+shield+tape


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

you should almost consider running some header wrap with it to, it does a good job dissipating heat also. I wrapped my exhaust on my raptor because it burnt all the legs out of my pants and I no longer have the problem.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I ended up using the stuff from O'reilly... it worked good enough!


----------

